# Molly got a tumor removed from her back paw😞



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi haven't posted here in a while but I'm so sad today. Molly had this weird growth on her back paw looked like an extra nail that was growing in her pad. She had surgery today to have it removed. I'm besides myself with guilt for not noticing it earlier😞. Turns out it was a tumor. I took her to the vet at 9:30 am and she came back home at 5:30 pm. She's all drugged up but the cries that are coming out of her are breaking my heart. He had to take a part of her pad off so I'm sure it's pretty sore😞..I hold her and cry too. She's on 3 different meds an antibiotic and 2 pain meds. Have to say a big thank you to Sue and Amanda for keeping me sane today..they were awesome😊..2 weeks with no walks and a wait to see if it's cancerous or not. I check her body daily so can't stress enough to check your dog for abnormalities! I hope she heals quickly my poor baby! Marzi your post the other day made me cry but I couldn't respond as I cried every time I tried to write something..my crockapoo is my world😊💕..a pic of her recovering at the vets😊


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oooooooohhhhhhhh Nooooooo. 
My poor little spotty legged poo.
I am so, so sorry that you all are going through this Huge hugs to you, Christine and little Molly.
We all know how much Molly is loved. Please don't feel bad you are a fantastic poo mummy.
Please, please let us know how she recovers from surgery and if that beastly tumour was malignant.
Special love to Molly.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Molly is the luckiest poo to have a human love her as much as you do. Hugs to you, Christine, and our sweet sweet Molly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get well soon Molly moo. I'm sure the likelihood of the tumour being cancerous is very slim. Stay positive xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Look at that adorable little face!!
I want to squeeze her hard - but gently!!
Get well soon Molly mollstar! 
She can be a little diva and be carried everywhere by you and Christine, although she can't have walks she can go out for carrys!! She doesn't want to miss out! 
Hugs to you two too xx :hug::hug:


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Poor Molly - and poor you. I'm Thinking of you all.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh no! Poor Molly. Hope she has a speedy recovery and lots and lots of snuggles on the couch with two of the best poo mommy's ever. Let us know how it goes. :hug:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Molly! What a horrible thing for you all to be going through, she could not be more loved though  and the important thing is that you found it and acted on it, well done. I'm sure the cries will be to do with the anaesthetic but it must be so upsetting to hear them. Good luck :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sweet Molly Baby!! 
Love and hugs to all of you, here is hoping the painkillers help, and that she recovers well and fast. 
We love you Molly Pocket!


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

Hugs to you both, wishing Molly a speedy recovery x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor poor Molly, sounds very sore, but with all your love and attention I am sure she will soon bounce back. Please don't feel guilty for not noticing it sooner, we cant check them all over every day, but you worked so fast on it when you did, she is so cared for. Love to all, feel better soon Molly xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone it was a long night with not much sleep. She slept in the bed and would cry every now and then. She was wagging when she got up this morning and ate her food ok and drank lots of water. She's been taking all her meds fine...only thing no poop yet😊...she's not too impressed with the cone but is sleeping a lot!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no poop yet is ok...she didnt really eat yesterday, so it needs to build up in there a bit. and the sedatives can do that too. 
Awe molly keep being good for your moms.
LOVE YOU MOLLY POCKET!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry to hear this Renee! But so wonderful for little tiny Molly to have such a loving Mama to see to her every need. Blessings for a quick recovery. She is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Molly is one of my favourite poos. Wishing you both the best!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay Molly! You are a super Trooper - up and wagging this morning. Such a little love.
I've been thinking of you all day and humiliated my dogs and my knees in an effort to make you smile xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
We love you little miss spotty knees


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha brilliant marzi! I'm sure that will make them smile  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi I love it spots everywhere 😆...you're the best!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly isn't a big fan of her cone and she's very needy but her healing is going well. Took her to the vets tonight so he could check her..everything was ok😊..she pulled me in there she loves going to the vets even though it's not always a good experience for her! Love her gusto for life nothing gets her down🐶💕..after having a tumor removed from her paw she's not even limping she's a real champ😊..we go back on Saturday for a bandage change! She's my little champion🐶💕


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad she is doing well. She's such a little trooper!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Nanci she's awesome but this is what she's really thinking😄


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The guilt card.... Lucky Molly! I foresee plenty of treats and spoiling while you try and win back her favour


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So funny Marzi!

That's great news Renee, and well done stalwart Mollypops


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Molly - fingers firmly crossed for a quick recovery and results showing nothing nasty at all


----------

